# Falsely Charged Police Officer Gets YouTube "I'm Sorry" From Woman



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2009)

*Falsely Charged Police Officer Gets YouTube "I'm Sorry" From Woman*

*He Accepts Public Apology in Lieu of Cash*



> ST. LOUIS MO(KTVI-FOX2now.com) - A young woman, who now admits she falsely accused a St. Louis City police officer of criminal and sexual misbehavior, is delivering her "mea culpa" on YouTube. Officer Michael Haman was temporarily removed from street duty, had to take a drug test, and faced stress and anxiety in his marriage because of the false charges. Cassandra Harris called 911 on February 27, 2008 to claim the officer was having sex with a customer in a restaurant bathroom and also using cocaine.
> 
> An investigation by the police internal affairs division failed to substantiate her charges. The officer was returned to his regular duty. Harris has not been charged with filing a false report or any other violation.
> 
> An attorney for Haman, Al Watkins, said he sued Harris for damages to be sure there was a "judicial determination that he was right and Harris was wrong."



http://www.fox2now.com/ktvi-you-tube-apology,0,714918.story


----------



## Archangel M (May 30, 2009)

What a cluster ****.

She should be charged.


----------



## Tez3 (May 30, 2009)

A good name is worth more than money even today.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 30, 2009)

Quite so.  I have ever maintained that your reputation is the only thing you carry that is entirely your own and that, for such a priceless thing, it is very fragile and easily damaged.


----------



## NinjaJax (Jun 5, 2009)

What bothers me is that in her apology she states that it was never her intent to cause him any problems.  So then what exactly was her intent for falsely accusing him of those crimes?  To me, that apology is not very sincere.  It seems as though she is just doing it to avoid a bigger penalty.  I am glad that the officer gets to keep his good reputation now.  Hopefully it has not been tarnished in the publics eyes.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2009)

Some people will do anyhting for attention.


----------

